# Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze



## Umschueler (22. Mai 2007)

Der Höflichkeit halber stelle ich mich auch mal kurz vor:

Ich bin der Timo, komme aus Ansbach und habe gestern unseren Gartenteich in Betrieb genommen. Naja, nachdem ich hier gerade mal so im Fotoalbum gestöbert habe und mein Gesichtsfarbe zu einem tiefen neidgelb gewechselt ist, möchte ich meine OASE Teichschale "Chiemsee" doch nicht mehr Teich nennen.

Egal, unser Garten ist jetzt sagen wir mal am Ende Rohbauphase angelangt, der Rasen verlegt und die Teichschale eingegraben bzw. schon mit Steinen eingerahmt - uns fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen bzw. ein Filter für die Pumpe. Um einen kleinen Eindruck zu geben, hab ich ein Bildchen hochgeladen, das ich am vergangenen Sonntag von meiner Dachterrasse aus geschossen habe:





Groß gewundert habe ich mich nur, dass nach einem Tag Betrieb der Pumpe mit dem Wasserlauf (auf dem Foto noch deaktivert) der Wasserpegel bereits um ca. 5 cm gesunken ist. Evtl. ist der Wasserlauf doch irgendwo undicht (mit Teichfolie) - eine so schnelle Verdunstung kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall erstmal mehr lesen als schreiben und nachdem dies mein erster Beitrag ist, auch die Abteilung "Games" aufsuchen.


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

hallo timo! willkommen bei den teich:crazy: 

und du kannst deine schale ruhig teich nennen, das ist nicht das kleinste volumen, was hier rumschwirrt!  
außerdem können doch auch die "kleinen" ihren charme haben!

was hast du denn weiter damit vor? wird es ein reiner pflanzenteich oder sollen auch fischis drin paddeln?

dass der wasserverlust vom bachlauf kommt, denke ich auch. frag mal meinen mann, wie oft er den verändert hat, bis er dicht war.....: 

ach ja, zu deinem vorhaben mit den games......ich hoffe du bist nicht gut, bei den spielen....:  

freue mich schon auf die nächsten bilder von dir


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

Hi Timo,

da sag ich doch auch:

*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!*

Aber mal 'ne Anmerkung zu deinem Wasserverlust, bedenke dass vorher kein Wasser in deinem Bachlauf war!!!

Und jetzt ist da auch plötzlich immer Wasser drinne; könnten die 5cm Wasserverlust vielleicht daher kommen 

Wenn ich meinen Filter Komplett spüle, hab selbst ich bei ca.32m² Wasseroberfläche ca. 2-3cm weniger Wasser im Teich

Da kommen schon ein paar Liter zusammen...........


----------



## Umschueler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

Vielen Dank für die netten Willkommensgrüße! 

Also es ist definitiv der Wasserlauf - gestern abend fehlten dann nämlich schon 10 cm und ich habe auch schon am Rand des Wasserlaufs gesehen, wo es leckt bzw. überläuft. Das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall in den Griff.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein paar Fische rein - nix pflegeintensives und in erster Linie denke ich da auch an die Reduzierung der Mückenlarven. 2-3 Goldfische halt - bei meiner Teichgröße möchte ich natürlich auch vermeiden, dass sie sich gegenseitig auf die Füße steigen. 

Aktuell ist in der Pumpe ein so genannter Vorfilter drin - ist es ausreichend, den Teich so in Schuss zu halten oder muss ich diesen Filter mit UV-Lampe installieren, von dem ich allerdings nicht genau weiß, wo ich ihn unterbringen soll, weil das so ein hässlicher Plastikkasten ist:




Die Pumpe an diesem wirklich günstigen Kombi-Set mussten wir jedoch schon gegen eine stärkere von unserem Gartenbauer austauschen, weil die im Betrieb eher an einen 85-jährigen Prostatapatienten erinnert hat, als an sowas wie ein Bachgeplätscher.  Da wurde ich beim Kauf falsch beraten und wenn es nicht sein muss, würde ich diesen Filterkasten auch nicht montieren - schon alleine um den Strom für die UV-Lampe zu sparen.

Ratet ihr mir doch zum Einsatz dieses Filters, wenn ich ihn sowieso schon habe oder kann ich das Teil getrost bei ebay einstellen?


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

Hi Timo,

willkommen hier im Forum.

Oftmals liegt der Wasserverlust tatsächlich mit dem Bachlauf/Wasserfall zusammen. Oftmals werkelt man da Tage herum bis man ihn dicht bekommen hat.
Als Tipp solange noch recht viel Wasser verschwindet, lasse den Bachlauf nur über Tag laufen, nicht das irgendwann der Teich leer ist.
Den Filter kannst du meiner Meinung nach erstmal behalten. Bepflanze deinen Teich noch schön mit einigen Wasserpflanzen und der Filter sollte reichen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Silke (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

Hallo Timo,
erst mal schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast.
Der Teich wird sicher bald zugewachsen sein.
Aber...bist du sicher, dass da Goldfische rein sollen? Die vermehren sich wirklich sehr doll und dann hast du jedes Jahr das Problem, sie loszuwerden. Nimm doch einheimische Fische, die nicht so groß werden. Da gibts auch viel zu beobachten.
Und ... wegen der Mückenlarven bräuchtest du keine Fische einzusetzen. Die halten sich eh nicht, weil sich so viele andere Räuber ansiedeln, wie Libellenlarven, Wasserwanzen und andere Wassertiere.
Ich habe auch keinen einzigen Fisch, und die Mückenlarven hab ich nur ... in der Regentonne.


----------



## guenter (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

Hallo Timo,

auch von mir HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!

Wir haben irgendwo auch alle klein angefangen, dann wurde es immer größer.

Auch du hast ja noch Platz.  Schauen wir und das in 1-2 Jahren nochmals an.


----------



## Umschueler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

@Heiko: Der Bachlauf ist jetzt erstmal aus, also die Pumpe deaktiviert. Das wird morgen gerichtet, denke ich.

@Silke: Danke für den Tipp mit den Fischen. Was würdest du denn mir empfehlen? Ich persönlich bevorzuge irgendwas pflegearmes, im günstigsten Fall pflegefreies und habe selbstverständlich keine Lust, da jedes Jahr Fische auszusiedeln.

Vielleicht ist es einfach besser, ich stelle meine Fragen in den entsprechenden Foren und les mich dort erst mal durch, wenn das mit dem Filter klappt.

Danke an alle für die herzlichen Willkommensgrüße!


----------



## Silke (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

Hallo,
ja, stell die Fischfrage einfach nochmal oder versuch es über die Suche. Ich selbst habe keine Fische, darum auch kA. Bitterlinge (+ __ Muscheln), __ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge sind so diejenigen, die ich kenne.


----------



## gizmo (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich wäre übertrieben - eher Pfütze*

ansbach...wirklich schöne gegend,da bin ich jeden winter auf diversen jagden eingeladen....


----------

